# A/C on 2008 Audi A6 Avant just quite working. Questions.



## graycat (Jun 11, 2006)

Greetings. 

We just bought a beautiful 2008 Audi Avant 3.2 last November with barely 49000 miles. This past Friday I turned the A/C on (Economy off) and I am not getting any cold air. I Drove the car last Tuesday and it was blowing frigid air. The same thing happened a few months back when I turned the A/C on and it would not come on. After fiddling with it for a few minutes it worked perfectly. Unfortunately my trusty mechanic can not get to it for about a week and it has already got hot and humid here in NC. He mentioned that it could be the compressor going since they start to act up before they actually dye. Any suggestions on what to check?? I have checked what I think are the correct fuses and I don't hear the clutch engaging when I switch the economy setting off. The compressor is a Denso made in Japan and I have had them in other cars with high mileage and zero issues.

Thanks and any help is appreciated.


----------

